# Death in the Family



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe's little sister died yesterday morning. She has three kids. A son that will turn 2 next month and twins that will turn 1 next month. She was 22 years old and would have been 23 this April. It was an overdose. We're not sure if it was accidental.

Please pray for the family. Even if you don't believe in prayer, do it to humor me, please. Pray for the kids, her mother, and her father. Pray for her brothers, who have already lost one brother in 2003 the same way. Pray that somehow, this nation can get control if its drug problem.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So sorry. Will keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn girl, Im prayin! sorry to here it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss...


I will keep you all in my prayers!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

They will be added to my prayers. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your prayers and support.

I had been preparing myself for this news for a long time. I knew that if she didn't find help, we would get that phone call one day. But somehow, I'm still shocked.

Her dad called me as soon as they found her. I don't even know if he realized he was calling me. He sounded so calm I didn't believe him at first. He was in shock, I guess.

Joe's gone to get a haircut right now, and I have some time to myself. I've been with Joe for almost ten years now. She was only 13 when we got together. We used to go out all of the time and do stuff together. I loved her like my own sister. I was who she called when she needed something. I think I'm taking it harder than Joe. We were really close.

I begged her and prayed for her and pleaded with her. I told shady people she was a rat thinking they would stop messing with her. You really can't help someone who doesn't want to help themself. It doesn't matter how hard you try. In the end she was a different person. She treated everyone like an object to manipulate to get what she wanted. But she, the real her, was a loving giving caring person. 

Well, sorry to get on here and pour my heart out like this. I just needed to get that off my chest and no one is answering their phones right now.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry for your loss, we will be praying for them.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm sorry Betty, thoughts and prayers coming that way..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I too am terribly sorry for you and your family's loss. My condolences and warmest thoughts are coming y'all's way. My pack sneds you all lots of pibble love.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh my Betty. Are you ok? I hate to hear about this kind of stuff happening... Hopefully she was able to make peace with herself before she passed. I will definately keep everyone in my prayers!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG betty that is so terrible 22 years old with children left behind. This is very sad I will pray for you and the family. I am so very sorry to hear this. Our children our supposed to outgrow us not the other way around. I can't imagine how hard this must be. Just reading this is making me tear up.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

So sad to hear. My condolences and prayers, seriously. I had a similar yet different tragedy not long enough ago. I pray and wish for everyone associated the mental strength. May God touch you all.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn. Rough shit there. Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Im sorry*

Im sorry for the loss, my family will send lots of loving thoughts your way.Thanks for sharing your story, i think drugs are a big problem in this world.Something we need to work on, again lots of prayers your way.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Joe's little sister died yesterday morning. She has three kids. A son that will turn 2 next month and twins that will turn 1 next month. She was 22 years old and would have been 23 this April. It was an overdose. We're not sure if it was accidental.
> 
> Please pray for the family. Even if you don't believe in prayer, do it to humor me, please. Pray for the kids, her mother, and her father. Pray for her brothers, who have already lost one brother in 2003 the same way. Pray that somehow, this nation can get control if its drug problem.


that shouldn't even be a question, were a family here, i know that there are really no words to comfort someone in this time..just please know my prayers and the prayers of my family go out to all of you at this time of need. even tho your hurt is strong..God's love and comfort is even stronger.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I feel like you guys are my extended family...


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

So sorry Betty to hear of your loss and your family, thoughts and prayers are coming your way


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Omg that terrible. SO sorry to hear that. I will keep you in my thoguhts and prayers.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss and for her daily death. I pray her children will one day fill that hole with love and warmth and self acceptance and I pray you and her family also find find forgiveness. That lifestyle is such a sinister erosion of the soul. I [ray for your healing. God Bless you all.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that is such a shame so young! just goes to show you life isn't guranteed tomorrow or even to last a full day. that really is a shame though so young only a few years older then me i couldn't imagine dying that young... on a little darker note im sure life would be a heck of a lot more peacful when your dead you don't have to deal with al this crazyness i'd rather be alive but i'm not afraid to die weather it be tomorrow or when i reach old age i'll sit back and welcome it.

i will pray for the family death always strikes family the hardest it can wreck peoples family there is almost nothing as sad as such an early death im sure she is in a better place though.:angel:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, Im so sorry for your loss. This nation needs to get a grasp on alot of its problems!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Betty. I feel so bad for the children they are so younge. I hope that everything will work out okay for them.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, thats horrible. I dont know about her situation but I have dealt w/ this situation w/ someone very close to me...Luckily he got help after 7 years but you never know what tomorrow could bring relapse could easily happen..Drugs just take over people's lives and it's terrible. Sorry you had to go through this i know how much it can hurt.


----------

